# Phaeton derivatives - Hofele via Bentley through Bugatti



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi all,

I got sidetracked in a mention of the Donzdorf bodyshop Hofele's rework of the Phaeton in a thread with a different title, so thought I would post here instead.

The gist of the other thread's remarks were that the Hofele was not seen by some as being a beautiful improvement on VW's original shell design. However, I am weighing up the pros (if any) and cons (if any), of using some of the available components myself, so I thought I would post in a more focussed thread.

However, I will bear in mind that this forum is not the place for unwarranted opinions of any individual company's products so I will try and make constructive comparisons only. 

First, the Hofele bumper cover & grille is quite sophisticated, and in fact VW drew on the concept in their own face-lift, although probably for different reasons. They made the same change in swelling the area beneath the headlights to square off the front, whilst pulling forward the chrome grille.

*Hofele:*









I don't see that the above treatment of the front-end is particularly vulgar, it's main feature is that it doesn't look like a Passat.

The following photos of Phaeton derivatives in the hands of other designers put it in context:


*Bentley Continental GTZ*









*Bugatti Galibier (putative)*









*Custom original* (image courtesy sr4000,com)









*Bentley SUV (proposed, a newspaper's unlikely visualisation)*










Any (printable) thoughts?

Chris


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

They certainly are creative efforts.

It's always difficult to evaluate a derivative design, because the first thing that we (or, at least, I) do is compare it to the original. The original designers have an easier go because their efforts get evaluated at face value, rather than 'compared'.

Michael


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Michael,

That's a good point, especially since the original design is already so fluid yet logical.

It's a paradox that VW intended the car to be a hand-assembled bespoke objet d'art, but now I am in a quandary about making bespoke changes! Such is the power of this forum.

I'll visit Dresden and see if VW still have the energy to tip the balance. 

Chris


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Here's a custom variation I haven't seen before... 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180906948788&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:GB:1123 










image via eBay vendor "gibber_2k" - thanks


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Paximus said:


> Here's a custom variation I haven't seen before...


 Really? It has its own thread here somewhere. Clearly aroused strong opinions... but although customization leaves me stone cold.. there's something about this that I really really like. But Mrs Kay would probably really have me sent away if I ended up with three.... and it is too ostentatious for me to drive in. 

But I hope it goes to a really good home. 

Regards. 
M 

ps - I'd have to put 18" wheels back on it too....


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Doh, missed the other posting. Sorry to clutter up the forum! 

It's very interesting how each person has a slightly different view of what they want. 

Chris


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

My sentiments precisely! I'm fastidious about keeping my cars as close to stock as possible, but there's something about this one I like. It's in Wiggin, too! The biggest drawback for me would also be the constant earache that would inevitably be part of the baggage it came with.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

You could respray the passenger side (only) black...


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Wouldn't work, since the passenger side is on the left.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Paximus said:


> Doh, missed the other posting. Sorry to clutter up the forum!


 Don't apologise. Made me go and have a look for it and found it in this thread that's still quite alive http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5248888-Where-are-the-pics-of-your-Phaetons 

Really nice to review some of these.. and to see more of the beautiful Papillon Silver of Jan, and the Cairo Grey of Aron. 

There's a section in the ToC that has exterior colours in it - I wonder if we could get Michael to rehost the pictures. There are some other pictures in there - some more from Jan of his beauty. I used to drool over these in the ToC before I bought mine... forgotten just how enjoyable that was...


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

Chris, 

I looked at the original Hofele kit a while back (pre the LED running lights) and was very tempted. I think that it is important to see one in the flesh so as to check the quality of fit and finish. I have seen a couple of pics which make the panels look decidedly "aftermarket", and others which look fantastic! 

Personally if someone could produce a kit to turn it into that Bugatti!! That is amazing, green with envy! 

Stu


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

I still get a bit tempted by that Hofele look every time I check out the pics again. 

But at €4k for the front-end if it's done at the Donzdorf works, it's not supermarket change. And will the bumper cover crack the first time you change a lightbulb, like when the dealer takes off the OEM cover?  

Chris


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm still happy with mine with its Passat-lower grill shell. 









DIY Passat lower grill shell added. 

Fred


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

Paldi said:


> I'm still happy with mine though it does look Passat-like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Have got chrome mirror caps on order! Spooky 

Stu


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

EnglishPhaeton said:


> Have got chrome mirror caps on order! Spooky
> 
> Stu


 Where can I buy a set?


----------



## Panther427 (May 20, 2012)

If I had the extra money I would buy that front end. For me it makes the car look even more upscale. Like the missing link between Bentley last two four door models. Arnage to silver spur I think. It's not all ricer and over the top. Plus its one of the best grill replacement options. 

Cori


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

Paldi said:


> Where can I buy a set?


 Hi, 

I'll be posting pics and details as soon as mine arrive, I need to see them first!! 

Stu


----------



## 8secondquarters (Apr 7, 2005)

*Abomination?*

Seen today at Heathrow terminal 3


----------



## snapdragon (Aug 8, 2006)

So low-brow, it's beyond redemption.


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

I must admit to having enquired about the Hofele kit previously. Having seen this set of pictures I remain VERY happy with my original Phaetons 

In fact every time I am away from home for a while, I look forward to being reunited with them, no other car I have ever owned has engendered such feelings! (Brabus CLK430, SL55 AMG, Ford Fiesta XR2 (my first new car)! Audi S4, Porsche 928 S4, Maserati Bi-Turbo 228, BMW M3 Ravaglio, Saab 900 Aero, etc etc etc).

When a designer gets something just right from every angle it really is a joy to behold, just look at the Citroen DS23 Pallas, or the Original Vette, or even more off the wall, the NSU Ro80.

I love my cars (Phaetons)

Stu


----------



## Panther427 (May 20, 2012)

I actually like it. But the cost is crazy. I would only want the grill on my car.


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Panther427 said:


> I actually like it.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

dont like the wheels either!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Archival Note: * I merged the new post with the large pictures of the 'Hofele' body modifications onto the end of this prior discussion of derivative designs, this to keep all the photos and discussion in one place so that it can be easily found in the future.

Michael


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Does anyone prefer this version? 

Chris


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't think I could live with this crease in the front of the bonnet/hood. It just doesn't sit well with the rest of Piech's slippery car profile. VW made a better job with their facelift.

The photo at the top of this thread looks great (to my eyes) but it goes to show that you need to see these things from all angles.

Cross that off my wish list, then. The $5k saved can go towards supporting the lifestyle Garrett wish to attain! 

My apologies to the car's owner for repeating a pic showing the number plate (but it was already posted). It's a brave mod and I am nitpicking, I still prefer this style adaptation to the non-CC Passat.

Chris


Crease that was played down on the stylist's publicity shots


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

*Bentley Continental W12 GT Speed Review*

Last week there was a printed review by _The Daily Telegraph_ reporter Andrew English of the W12 Bentley Continental GT Speed.

Unlike their recent amusingly mis-focussed Phaeton review from Erin Baker, this one actually makes some interesting points about what happens when you push the W12 platform even further, in relation to turbo operation and traction.

There is also a video review on the web page which includes some enhanced 'sport mode' exhaust noise, which has featured as a desirable mod for some folks in forum posts recently.

The Daily Telegraph review of the 2013 Bentley Continental GT Speed W12

I love the remarks in the text (not mentioned in the video) about the amount of energy involved in manoeuvring the W12 platform;

- at 200 mph the W12 emits 260kW of heat which is dissipated using 4,000 litres per second of air through the radiators.
- to complete a full stop from this speed, 10 megajoules of energy are dispersed as friction heat in the brake disks, which is enough to light an average house for six hours.

No wonder the brake disks then glow red hot!

Chris


----------

